# Custom School Spirit Wear Website templates??



## InkMachine (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi,

Are there any WordPress or Website templates that are very easily customizable for School Spirit sales?

For example....we'd like to put up a custom mini site with graphic of shirt design, and some basic contact information and a way to pay for the items that are selected and added to a cart.

We'd like something very easy where we would simply have to type in the school name and the school name would change anywhere on the page, change shirt color and it would change anywhere on the page etc.

We would also like, if it's even possible, for there to be an area where a teacher or coach could add students names for a roster and have that be added to an Excel Spreadsheet (or similar spreadsheet format usable in Excel) and available for us to download.

We'd like to be able to activate this mini wesbite with ease and have custom URL like this...

http://www.ourwebsite.com/schoolname

http://www.ourwebsite.com/schoolname2

http://www.ourwebsite.com/schoolname3

Each of those would be a separate school sale.

Is there anything like this available??

Thanks!


----------



## CustomApparel828 (Jan 2, 2014)

InkMachine said:


> Hi,
> 
> Are there any WordPress or Website templates that are very easily customizable for School Spirit sales?
> 
> ...


ordercollector.com is a service that allows you to do this! They're are still in beta-testing, but you could put up the design, collect payments, etc. You can download the CSV into Excel to have everyones name and what they ordered.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

I would be interested in how you plan to get sales. Unless you have the customers already, how are they going to find you and why would they buy from you over the next guy?


----------



## OSSKOBRET (Sep 17, 2011)

binki said:


> I would be interested in how you plan to get sales. Unless you have the customers already, how are they going to find you and why would they buy from you over the next guy?


Ahh
Words of wisdom

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

It sounds like you'll be directing groups toward particular sites. Is that the case? If so then you really don't need to worry about SEO unless you want to create one sample site that has the potential to draw customers.


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

CustomApparel828 said:


> ordercollector.com is a service that allows you to do this! They're are still in beta-testing, but you could put up the design, collect payments, etc. You can download the CSV into Excel to have everyones name and what they ordered.


Not to threadjack, but I just went to OrderCollector to check out what they have and all of the testimonials are fake! Not only is that incredibly tacky, but now it's illegal too. I tried to google the names and businesses in the testimonials and the only links point right back to that page. 

Do you currently use the software? I'd love to see an honest review of the software to see if it would really save time versus developing those features in-house.


----------

